# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Ушёл Гопипарандхана прабху...

## lokaram das

His Grace Gopiparanadhana Prabhu was Co-director in Govardhana and head teacher of the Sanskrit academy - Srimad-Bhagavata Vidyapitham. Although from United States, he stayed most of the time in Govardhan. Students from various parts of the world would flock to govardhan to study high level of Sanskrit and bhakti from him. Geoffrey Klausner was born on June 28, 1950 in New York City. He first learnt about ISKCON in 1966 on television. He received his BA in linguistics from Columbia University in 1972 and was initiated by Srila Prabhupada in 1973. He recived his second initiation in 1975. He served as Sanskrit translator for the BBT and had been working for the BBT since 1973. After Srila Prabhupada passed away Gopiparanadhana helped complete the Srimad Bhagavatam, Mukunda-mala-stotra and Narada-bhakti-sutra. He continued to translate Gaudiya-Vaishnava literature from Sanskrit, and training devotees in sanskrit till his last days. He lived most of his latter part of life in Govardhan, Vrindavan, India with his wife - Archa-murti Devi Dasi, his son - Gaura Mohana, and two cows. He passed away on 15th September 2011 in the morning at Govardhan, Vrindavan.

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Махабхарата дас

какая потеря.....
скорбеть...

----------


## Сундаралал дас

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...6951799&type=1   фото с кремации на Говардхане сегодня.(от Шрутакирти прабху)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да... заезжал он как-то к нам в Одессу. Удивительная личность.

----------


## John Lock

Слов нет...какая-то ужасная боль когда такие преданные уходят. Каждый из них уникален...Его Милость Гопипарандхана Прабху - Великий Ученик Великого Учителя...

----------


## lokaram das

Сегодня во Вриндаване, на Говардхане, оставил тело Гопипаранадхана прабху, дорогой ученик Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Сообщение Шрута Кирти прабху: "Только что получил шокирующее известие, что наш духовный брат Гопипаранадхана прабху несколько часов назад оставил своё тело здесь, на Говардхане. Не знаю подробностей, но уже направляюсь в его дом, где встречусь с Панчагаудой прабху и остальными. Как что-то узнаю, сразу сообщу...

Только что вернулся из его дома, который находится рядом с Говардхан Мандиром ИСККОН'а. Ниже я приведу короткий отчет и комментарии его жены.

Его видели рано утром и он был "в порядке". Один преданный ждал около часа, чтобы встретиться с ним, и когда в конце-концов попал в его команту, нашел Гопипаранахана прабху лежащим на полу, судя по всему, уже несколько часов...

Его жена сказала мне, что он только что вернулся с Польского тура и через два дня собирался уехать в Китай. Кришна устроил все так, что он оставил тело здесь, в своём доме на Говардхане. Она сказала мне, что вчера к двери подползла черная змея, а Гопи просто закрыл перед ней дверь. Она видит в этом послание Кришны. Конечно, это мог быть приступ астмы, но экспертизы еще не было, так как полиция еще не прибыла на место.

Его тело тело было вытянуто на полу, он лежал на спине, как будто в дандавате Говардхану по левую сторону. Я был его первым духовным братом в комнате и после несколько минут повторял молитвы Нарисимхе. Осматривая его маленькую комнатку, я заметил на его столе обрамленное изображение со следующими словами:
"Не слушай людей, которые ведут себя неправильно. Если твое поведение далеко от идеального, тебе не следует проповедовать о Боге - запрись и проповедуй сам себе. Настоящий бхаджан начинается тогда, когда то, что внутри, совпадает с тем, что снаружи."
Так же там был был большой экземпляр Упанишадбхашьям и две книги на Китайском, по крайней мере одна из них была Китайско-Английским словарем."

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Локанатха Свами о церемонии прощания с Гопипаранадханой Прабху*

Я только что (в 7 вечера) вернулся с Говардхана, с похоронной церемонии
нашего возлюбленного духовного брата Шримана Гопипаранадханы Прабху. Его
тело подготовили примерно к 3 часам дня, предложили ему бхогу и арати, а
затем его с киртаном понесли по дороге Говардхана Парикрама, мимо Манаси
Ганги, к месту кремации. Многие местные жители выходили из своих домов и
магазинов, предлагали Гопипаранадхане Прабху свои уважение.

На месте кремации они положили его тело на коровьи лепешки, конечно же, это
был навоз от коров Враджа. Потом они обложили лепешками все его тело - по
бокам и сверху. Его юный сын, Гоура-Мохан, первым зажег погребальный огонь.
После этого зажег огонь я и многие другие.

От Кусум-Саровара дул прохладный и легкий ветерок, помогая огню. Киртан
продолжался, а мы обходии костер по кругу. Неожиданно пошел легкий дождик,
что было весьма удивительно и благоприятно.

Собралось около 100 преданных, прабху и матаджи. Присутствовали несколько
старших преданных - Шрута Кирти Прабху, Панча Гаура Прабху, Крату Прабху,
Радха Раман Свами, Джанардана Прабху и другие. Приехали преданные из
соседних городов, в том числе из Нового Дели.

В свое время Гопипаранадхана Прабху поведал своей жене о том, что его
останки следует разместить в самадхи у подножия Говардханы, через дорогу от
Бхактиведанта ашрама, недалеко от пушпа-самадхи Падмалочаны Прабху.

Завтра утром, 16-го сентября, в 8 утра, во вриндаванском храме
Кришна-Баларама Мандире состоится памятование и прославление памяти
Гопипаранадханы Прабху. Все, кто хочет поделиться своими воспоминаниями и
прославить этого замечательного вайшнава, пишите мне по адресу:
lokanath . swami @ pamho . net.

Мы прочтем собравшимся вайшнавам все письма, которые успеют придти до этого
времени.

В память Гопипаранадханы Прабху будет дан пир. Средства на проведение пира
предоставил Гопал Кришна Махараджа.

Его Светлость Гопипаранадхана Прабху ки джая!

Ваш слуга
Локанатха Свами

----------


## Danil

_Из московской рассылки_

На священном Говардхане оставил этот мир Шриман Гопипаранадхана Прабху
Он был одним из тех, кому Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада доверил закончить свои незавершенные переводы сакральных санскритских текстов.

По сообщениям из Индии, Гопипаранадхана Прабху оставил этот мир ночью 15 сентября, у себя дома на Говардхане, где он возглавлял созданную им же школу санскрита. По некоторым предположениям, причиной смерти мог стать приступ бронхиальной астмы, которой он страдал на протяжении многих лет.

Уход Гопипарандханы Прабху – тяжелая утрата для ИСККОН. Ведь он был не просто блестящим знатоком санскрита. О санскрите он вообще говорил, что это... «просто язык», давая понять важность именно правильного осмысления того, что мы делаем, и бережного отношения к тому, что делаем. Он учил других вайшнавов искусству перевода и пониманию этого древнего языка классических священных шастр. Он был носителем истинной милости Шрилы Прабхупады, выполняя наставления своего учителя и его наказ завершить перевод того, что не успел сделать сам Шрила Прабхупада.

А ведь на очереди были еще и уникальные сакральные тексты других ачарьев, в частности, «Шат Сандарбхи» Шри Дживы Госвами!

Гопипаранадхана Прабху неоднократно бывал и в России, удивляя и вайшнавов, и даже светских ученых своими познаниями в области санскрита, философии, вайшнавского богословия, своей эрудированностью настоящего ведического мудреца. Его лекции становились праздниками встреч с мудростью Шрилы Прабхупады, который, казалось, говорит устами своего дорогого и верного ученика.

Но уход Гопипаранадханы Прабху – это еще и надежда для нас. Ведь он так дорог Шриле Прабхупаде и Господу Кришне! А еще мы можем по достоинству оценить духовный подвиг Вайшнава, увидеть вечно живой пример безраздельной преданности Учителю и служению миссии Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

Гопипаранадхана Прабху на протяжении нескольких десятков лет нес важное и сокровенное служение своему учителю и Господу Чайтанье, переводя с санскрита ведическую литературу для издательства Бхактиведанта Бук Траст. После ухода из бренного мира Шрилы Прабхупады (1896-1977) он вместе с Хридаянандой Госвами Махараджем завершил перевод и комментирование неоконченных Прабхупадой Песен Шримад-Бхагаватам. С тех пор Гопипаранадхана Прабху издал несколько переводов произведений вайшнавских ачарьев. Не так давно он вновь поразил ценителей вайшнавской традиции своим трехтомным переводом и комментариями к такому сложному и выдающемуся сакральному писанию, как Брихад-Бхагаватамрита Шри Санатаны Госвами, – книги, которую Его Святейшество Шрила Ниранджана Свами назвал своей «самой любимой после книг Шрилы Прабхупады».

Наряду с собственно переводческой деятельностью, Гопипаранадхана Прабху преподавал студентам-теологам из разных стран мира, в том числе, из России, основы санскрита и философии Вед, прежде всего, Шримад-Бхагаватам, в школе санскрита «Говардхан Шримад Бхагаватам Видьяпитх» (Врадж, Индия). Знаток писаний, санскрита и ведической философии, Гопипаранадхана Прабху сочетал в своих лекциях глубину и простоту, практичность, беззаветную верность своему духовному учителю Шриле Прабхупаде. Он всегда и в любой ситуации авторитетно и убедительно прояснял любой вопрос, но при этом славится необычайной скромностью, которая заставляет светиться и другие его возвышенные вайшнавские качества.

Те, кто приходили на лекции Гопипаранадханы Прабху в храм на Ленинградском проспекте, надо полагать, испытали те же чувства. Да, он сильно изменился внешне, но с годами его религиозная мысль стала еще более отточенной и глубокой. Видно, что в нем отражается мощный интеллект его духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады, и потому ему с легкостью удается преподносить любой публике сложную для современного человека философию отличия бессмертной души от бренного физического тела.

Ни у кого даже и не возникло вопросов по поводу того, почему Гопипаранадхана Прабху вечером читает лекцию по «утреннему» писанию, Шримад-Бхагаватам, а не по «вечернему», Бхагавад-гите.

Впервые в Москве его увидели в 1997 г. Тогда с его участием прошел круглый стол в Институте востоковедения РАН, что на Рождественке. На кассетной записи можно было слышать шум и гам, который обычно сопутствует собранию маститых ученых, не очень-то охотно считающихся с мнением своих коллег – тем более, младших, тем более, «неколлег» и прочих «дилетантов». Но вот раздался тихий голос Гопипаранадханы Прабху, и в общем гвалте зародился тщательно скрываемый ажиотаж. Внезапно «кришнаитский санскритолог» перешел на древний язык и принялся тихо, но уверенно и спокойно, будто спортсмен на разминке, цитировать какой-то длиннющий стих. Стих был явно не знаком индологам, и отстраненная ученая болтовня прекратилась сама собой. Воцарилась мертвая тишина. В ней звучал лишь голос Гопипаранадханы Прабху, который уже несколько минут кряду, не прерываясь ни на секунду, с естественной легкостью цитировал санскритские тексты незнакомых древних писаний, как если б говорил на родном языке. Это было настоящим поражением ученых, даже и не предполагавших, что могут оказаться в такой ситуации: «Неужели кто-то знает индуизм лучше нас, академических ученых? Но ведь этот человек даже и не индус! Он американец, западный человек»...

Ваш слуга Ядунандана дас

----------


## Danil

Запись из блога Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами от 18 сентября 2011 года  -- http://nrs.iskconboston.org/?q=ru/node/4186:

"*Мысли о Гопипаранадхане Прабху*

Мне сказали, что некоторые преданные удивляются, почему я ещё ничего не написал об уходе нашего удивительного духовного брата - Гопипаранадханы Прабху. Объяснение этому следующее:

Я узнал об уходе Гопипаранадханы Прабху утром 15 сентября во время утреннего почтения прасада с духовными братьями. 15 сентября также был последний день фестиваля в Евпатории и первый день, посвящённый встречам с приблизительно 25 преданными, которые были запланированы на 15 и 16 числа. Естественно, я разрывался между двумя этими событиями, но мне пришлось выбрать встречи, поскольку столько преданных остались в Евпатории специально ради этого.

Уход Гопипаранадханы Прабху был шоком не только для меня, но и для всей центральной нервной системы ИСККОН. Когда я думаю о Гопипаранадхане Прабху, то думаю о том преданном в ИСККОН, на котором будут основываться все будущие переводы с санскрита. Не так, что он должен был лично перевести все книги Госвами (хотя он определённо был полностью предан своей переводческой деятельности). Но Гопипаранадхана Прабху единолично обучал будущих переводчиков санскрита, которые продолжат традицию научных переводов и комментариев. Он был бриллиантом среди учёных Вайшнавов и был глубоко предан передаче традиции переводов и комментариев в том же настроении, что и Шрила Прабхупада.

На самом деле, когда бы я ни обращался к «Брихад-бхагаватамрите», я постоянно отмечаю, что хотя после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады было переведено множество книг, этот перевод и комментарии к «Брихад-бхагаватамрите» - единственная книга, которую я могу читать, цитировать и на которую могу медитировать с той же уверенностью, как если бы Шрила Прабхупада сам перевёл и прокомментировал её. Я так жаждал прочитать труды Гопипаранадханы Прабху по Сандарбхам Шрилы Дживы Госвами. Не могу себе представить, как эта работа продолжится без него.

Редко в этом мире можно найти человека, который настолько учён и настолько смиренен одновременно. Гопипаранадхана Прабху воплощал в себе оба эти качества как никакой другой Вайшнав, которого я когда-либо знал. И его учёность, и его смирение были совершенны. Его не интересовали ни положение, ни признание, ни последователи. Я помню, как много лет назад, несмотря на то, что многие старшие преданные вдохновляли его принимать учеников, он не проявлял ни малейшей инициативы, чтобы его признали как духовного учителя. Многие годы он просто продолжал переводить, проповедовать, учить и служить в наиболее естественной для себя форме. Его настроение состояло в том, что если ИСККОН хочет, чтобы он принимал учеников, то проявить инициативу должен кто-то другой. Его совершенно не интересовало, чтобы он стал известен как кто-либо помимо слуги Шрилы Прабхупады. И хотя несколько лет назад его признали как ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, подходящего для служения духовным учителем, его умонастроение ни в чём не изменилось.

Я помню, как в этом году я узнал, что у Гопипаранадханы Прабху есть конференция под названием «Вопросы и ответы». В тот же день, когда я узнал о её существовании, я вступил в неё. Тогда я подумал, что если кто-то задаст вопрос, касающийся шастр, Гопипаранадхана Прабху даст ответы, на авторитетность которых я смогу положиться. Сама мысль о том, что где-то находится хранилище таких вопросов и ответов, настолько вдохновила меня, что я тут же скачал все вопросы-ответы со всей конференции. Теперь у меня остался лишь вопрос: «К кому теперь пойдут за ответами все вопрошающие?».

Чуть меньше трёх месяцев назад, когда я вылетал из Москвы, в аэропорту мне сказали, что Гопипаранадхана Прабху сейчас находится в аэропорту Шереметьево. Я тут же сменил курс и попросил преданных отвезти меня увидеться с ним. Я был удивлён, увидев его в западной одежде, так как никогда раньше не видел его одетым таким образом. Но вскоре я узнал, что он летел проповедовать в Китай. Мы обнялись, присели и поговорили около 20 минут. Я горел желанием узнать о его переводах, и спросил, когда нам ожидать публикации его следующей книги. Гопипаранадхана Прабху был как всегда самим собой — скромным, весёлым и информативным. Находиться с ним рядом было одно удовольствие, но к сожалению, оказалось, что это был последний раз, когда мне удалось быть с ним в этом мире.

Хотя я не смог ничего написать о Гопипаранадхане Прабху до настоящего момента, за последние три дня я со многими говорил о нём. Все без исключения старшие Вайшнавы, с которыми я говорил, одинаково отреагировали на его уход. Они одновременно грустили об утрате такой великой души, но были счастливы слышать, что он оставил тело на Говардхане, в том самом месте, в котором он хотел остаться навсегда. Хотя я молюсь, чтобы он вошёл в игры Радхи Шьямасундары, в глубине сердца я глубоко уверен, что он уже находится там.

Гопипаранадхана Прабху ки джая!"

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Валентин Шеховцов



----------

